# 7901 chain compatible and "rumors"



## ilan_a (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi,

Can I use chain 7901 with 7800 derailleurs (11-28 DA cassttea, FSA compact crank)

Btw, ther is a rumor about probloms/noises/short life with 7901 chain...ther any true about it? 

Thanks in advance,

Ilan


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

It'll work no prob


----------

